# todo mundo vírgula



## Aback

Hi! I'm translating a Brazilian novela. In this scene, the family's spoiled brat is scolded because she never helps whenever the family is working on something. In this particular case, she's not the only one missing, though. Her step-brother and his girlfriend are not helping out either.
*
MOTHER
Todo mundo "tá" cheio de coisa pra fazer e "tá" todo mundo ajudando!

SPOILED DAUGHTER
Ah, todo mundo vírgula! Cadê a Meg  e o Ben?
*
I can't find what this means. It sounds like "Everyone except...". But it's followed by an exclamation point, so I'm clueless. Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## anaczz

todo mundo vírgula

Quer dizer: não exatamente todo mundo, nem todos


----------



## patriota

Como *anaczz *exemplificou, "_X? X vírgula!_" é uma forma de discordar com o que foi dito.

Encontrei _col cavolo che X_.


----------



## mglenadel

To explain better, it's similar to the English construction "it's his mother, period". The "period" is the punctuation mark they defines the end of a sentence, and is used to mean that the subject is completed. 

The "virgula" (comma) denotes that there will be another idea. In this specific case, "todo mundo, não." or "todo mundo virgula não". It is not needed to complete, because the idea is to leave open to the listener to fill in the blank, but that there is more.


----------



## Aback

Wow, thanks! I like this! haha

@patriota, _col cavolo che X_ sounds good to me. Or in this case "_tutti, non proprio_".  Thanks!


----------



## xiskxisk

It's a way to disagree. You tell the person to "slow down" because what he's saying is not quite accurate.


----------



## Tony100000

Another way of saying is "ponto e vírgula".


----------



## Archimec

Em inglês talvez também  ..., _everybody my foot/my ass/my butt!_


----------



## nbalde

It refers to a way of writing the sentence. If you write "Todo mundo." it means everybody but if you write "Todo mundo, João, Maria, José" your listing the people your refering as everybody. So, it means that the second sentence, when we say "todo mundo virgula" we are saying that we are paying attention to the people doing sth or at some place, that, because your lisitng aren´t everybody but the people around of the people with good will. It´s a cultural special way of making the people mentioned less or more valuable. In this case less valuable just like the spoiled daughter.


----------



## patriota

*nbalde*, você entendeu errado e ignorou nossas explicações e comentários...


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Archimec said:


> Em inglês talvez também  ..., _everybody my foot/my ass/my butt!_



Como diriam algo assim em português?


----------



## Archimec

> Como diriam algo assim em português?


Em Portugal?
_toda a gente, vírgula!,  toda a gente, perdão!,  toda a gente, o tanas!_, etc.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Outro modo muito comum se usar esta vírgula é:

Todo mundo *uma ova!*



Tony100000 said:


> Another way of saying is "ponto e vírgula".



_Ponto e vírgula_ é usado em Portugal para discordar, Tony? Não me recordo de ter ouvido tal por cá.


----------



## Tony100000

Yup, isso mesmo. Também tenho de dizer o mesmo quanto a "vírgula", pois nunca tinha ouvido essa expressão com apenas essa palavra.


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> Yup, isso mesmo. Também tenho de dizer o mesmo quanto a "vírgula", pois nunca tinha ouvido essa expressão com apenas essa palavra.



Há muito de subjectivo no que vou dizer, mas a sensação que me dá é a de que há dois usos um tanto diferentes para '_vírgula_' (que, tanto quanto me apercebo é comum em Portugal) e '_ponto e vírgula_' (menos comum, me parece). A segunda expressão é mais enfática do que a primeira e, além disso, tem um tom mais peremptório, mais terminante (acabou a discussão, não há mais conversa, é assim como eu digo e '_ponto final_', expressão aproximadamente equivalente), enquanto a primeira se usa mais como objecção, ou seja, o falante discorda, manifesta a sua discordância com o '_vìrgula_', mas explica  a seguir porquê.


----------



## nbalde

Tb verifico esse segundo uso q vc apontou Carfer! Normalmente o uso q vejo é o vírgula e após acrescentando uma explicação. Mas, como vc bem disse quem determina o uso e o sentido da lingua são os falantes e no Brasil temos muitas culturas e usos diferentes, todos válidos. De qq modo, acho válido listar os vários possiveis usos e interpretações, pois gostaria de obter uma resposta mais ampla se a dúvida fosse minha. Queria ainda ouvir o comentário de alguém do norte ou do nordeste.


----------



## Tony100000

Carfer said:


> Há muito de subjectivo no que vou dizer, mas a sensação que me dá é a de que há dois usos um tanto diferentes para '_vírgula_' (que, tanto quanto me apercebo é comum em Portugal) e '_ponto e vírgula_' (menos comum, me parece). A segunda expressão é mais enfática do que a primeira e, além disso, tem um tom mais peremptório, mais terminante (acabou a discussão, não há mais conversa, é assim como eu digo e '_ponto final_', expressão aproximadamente equivalente), enquanto a primeira se usa mais como objecção, ou seja, o falante discorda, manifesta a sua discordância com o '_vìrgula_', mas explica  a seguir porquê.



Talvez o uso das duas expressões variem de região para região. Eu, pessoalmente, uso "ponto e vírgula" para discordar e complemento, geralmente, a minha opinião com um porquê. Até me parece que "ponto e vírgula" seja mais comum que "vírgula", pois a segunda nunca a ouvi falar da boca de ninguém e a primeira ouço-a muitas vezes.


----------

